# Sticky  Be A Better Man, Be A Better Partner



## Deejo

_*"I'm a Nice Guy, the nicest guy you'd ever want to meet. Why doesn't she want me?"*_

All of the following links address an array of questions that pertain to men changing their behavior with a goal of improving how they are perceived by their partners and themselves.

If you are in a sex starved relationship, if you can't understand why your woman is pulling away despite the fact that you hold her up on a pedestal and do everything in your power to please her and make her happy, then odds are that you will either see yourself and your relationship in these threads, or you will find information that will be useful in attempting to recover it.

While recognizing that there are any number of ways that our relationships fail, these particular topics are geared towards recovering a sense of health and balance within ourselves and our failing marriages and relationships. 

Feel free to recommend other appropriate threads and we can add them to the list.

None of the information here is intended to address significant emotional disorders, such as anxiety, depression, addiction or other mental illness. Please seek professional help if you suspect that any of these are a factor in your relationship.

General Relationship Discussion - What's Attractive ... My Wife's Input

The Ladies Lounge - Beta V Alpha

Mens Clubhouse - The Thermostat: the ultimate barometer of your relationship

 Men's Clubhouse - What I've learned in the past year, a good news story

General Relationship Discussion - Boundaries for Men

Mens Clubhouhouse - Fitness Tests

Mens Clubhouse - Does Your Wife Ever Initiate Sex?

Mens Clubhouse - Wife Denies ... I Don't Buy is just one story detailing the arc of infidelity and the common emotions and behaviors associated.

Mens Clubhouse - Manly Ways to Work on Yourself

Mens Clubhouse - Modern Men

Sex in Marriage - Husbands who are not Dominate enough & Wives who are - how to reverse roles?

Sex in Marriage - Wife Doesn't Like Sex?

The Mens Clubhouse - What Advice to Tell My Sons About Marriage

Mens Clubhouse - Nice Guys and Other Types

Mens Clubhouse - Man Up Books

Ladies Lounge - Do Women Want a Dominant Man?

Ladies Lounge - Dominance

Mens Clubhouse - How About Them Apples?

General Relationship Discussion - Elle Magazine on Sexless Marriages



Still don't know if you're a Nice Guy, but your wife left you, or your date hasn't returned your calls and your home reading the forum?
So how do we know that the stigma of being a nice guy is real or has any validity whatsoever? Easy. It's on Wikipedia so it must be true ...

 Wikipedia - Nice Guy

Why Nice Guys Finish Last - David D'Angelo of AskMen.com

Why Nice Guys Finish Last - April Massini Perspective from a woman

If and Why Nice Guys Finish Last

And I couldn't resist ...
Nice Guys Finish Last - Green Day

*Reading List*


No More Mr. Nice Guy - Robert Glover

Hold Onto Your N.U.T.S - Wayne Levine

Being the Strong Man A Woman Wants - Elliott Katz

The Way of the Superior Man - David Deida

Models - Mark Manson

Get Inside Her - Marni Kinrys (Dating for men, written by a woman)

How to Win Friends & Influence People - Dale Carnegie

Awareness - Anthony De Mello

His Needs Her Needs - Willard Harley

Hold Me Tight - Sue Johnson

The Seven Principles for Making Marriage Work - John Gottman


----------



## Chris H.

This sticky was created from the idea (started here: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/suggestion-box/16464-stickies.html) that we should sticky some common threads on certain topics that get brought up frequently by new members at TAM. 

Of course, no two situations are exactly the same, and neither are the possible solutions. We also do not wish to stereotype either sex or any "type of person." The purpose is to gather common themes that get brought up so that the information is easier for new members to find.

For more sticky thread suggestions, please post on the following thread: http://talkaboutmarriage.com/suggestion-box/16464-stickies.html


----------

